# 20v swap in bmw E30 anyone?



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

anyone try this swap yet, I need info on a tranny to use for this if it is possible...


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: 20v swap in bmw E30 anyone? (DIRTYMOFO)*

supposeably they made custom bell housing adapters for the suzuki samurai's because alot of people wanted to runs tdi's in them therefore any volkswagen 4 cylinder with the exception of the newer tsi engines and all that should bolt up, i believe they make an adapted to use the suzuki tranny or a toyota transmission not 100% positive. Google it man!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: 20v swap in bmw E30 anyone? (mk2core)*

There is a thread about this at least once a month. The last one was pretty comprehensive, with the Acme adapters (Suzuki / Toyota) kit, and a custom bellhousing to fit a T5 as well I think.

_Quote, originally posted by *The magic blue SEARCH button* »_Your search for _*rwd*_ returned 21 results.

I found it for you: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4539351


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

MikkiJayne said:


> There is a thread about this at least once a month. The last one was pretty comprehensive, with the Acme adapters (Suzuki / Toyota) kit, and a custom bellhousing to fit a T5 as well I think.
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *The magic blue SEARCH button* »_Your search for _*rwd*_ returned 21 results.
> 
> I found it for you: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4539351


 any new info anyone?


----------



## jettarush22 (Sep 15, 2009)

why would you take out a powerful bmw motor for a 1.8t?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

Sure it's possible


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

i'd rock a 20v in my e30


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Seems like a retrograde step to me. Why not use the 1.8 16v motor from an E30 318is, those make 140hp before you think about boost and are (obviously) a bolt in job.


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

I have a 600whp 1.8t in my mk3 drag car that Im trying to sell or part out, and if now one buys the motor, I would like to put it in this clean e30 I got instead of building the m50 for turbo, my 1.8t is built already with autronic...


----------

